# Smocks any preference???



## stevebuk (9 Apr 2009)

So, i am now in the market for a smock (No i'm not pregnant either), where did you buy yours from and do you know a good buy including name in the price.


----------



## Richard Findley (9 Apr 2009)

Hi Steve,

I got mine from here: http://www.toolpost.co.uk/pages/Health___Safety/Protection/protection.html but I'm sure there are other places if you want different coloured ones.

Cheers,

Richard


----------



## hog&amp;bodge (9 Apr 2009)

I am using a paper overall Look like a space man.... 
Think I will just go back to shirts and coat...feels stupid....:lol:
But I will suffer the wrath of my wife ho the dichotomy of it all :?


----------



## loz (9 Apr 2009)

Got mine same as Richard above for xmas ! - With embroidered name on front. 

PS - COLD WASH ONLY !!! - or it will shrink. So glad they are made well oversized. 

Laurence


----------



## Argee (9 Apr 2009)

*This* one's quite good, but no name embroidery. 

Ray.


----------



## Richard Findley (9 Apr 2009)

loz":1kzg69go said:


> PS - COLD WASH ONLY !!! - or it will shrink.



No wonder mine feels tight every time I put it on after a wash!!!   :roll: :roll: 

Mind you, it doesn't get washed all that often :wink: 

Richard


----------



## John. B (9 Apr 2009)

Mine is from turners retreat, our club arranges for the club logo and your name embroidered on the front 







The smocks are green and has been washed in hot water dried in the tumbledry. It did not shrink.


----------



## SVB (9 Apr 2009)

These folks are what all the professional turners use:

http://www.lovellworkwear.com/woodturningsmocks.htm

I prefer the 100% cotton ones - a bit heavier (so warmer) and feel softer to the touch (cause I am a delicate sole!).

BRgds

Simon


----------



## hog&amp;bodge (9 Apr 2009)

Found this place..
http://www.lovellworkwear.com/woodturningsmocks.htm

Don't for get to post a pic posing in your new smock when you get
one... :lol:


----------



## TobyB (9 Apr 2009)

Other than "tradition", why smocks?

I wear a full set of old overalls, with a tightish velcro close at the collar and elasticated cuffs at wrists and ankles ... and I still get into trouble for dropping dust/shavings on the carpet occasionally or find the odd woodchip in my shirt at the end of the day ... but a lot fuller protection than just a smock.

Cheers

Toby


----------



## THOMASB (9 Apr 2009)

Me in my new one I got for Xmas 8) great to leave in the shed so I do not get into ( you no what I mean :wink: !!) Yes I know the date is wrong


----------



## penman (9 Apr 2009)

Steve

Mine is one of the Lovellworkware ones that I got at Stoneleigh last year .
At the show they did the embroidery for you almost while you wait (about 1 hour)

Malcolm


----------



## TEP (9 Apr 2009)

Same here I've got 3 Lovell smocks, heavy white one cotton for winter, these do shrink, so buy at least one size bigger. 2 green poly cotton light weight, one with half sleeves. These don't shrink so you can buy the correct size. No names on mine, I'm still at the stage where I can remember who I am. _Most of the time!_


----------



## penman (9 Apr 2009)

*TAM WROTE




No names on mine, I'm still at the stage where I can remember who I am. Most of the time!

Click to expand...


Cheek :lol: :lol:

Malcolm *


----------



## alexf (9 Apr 2009)

Ordered one from http://www.lovellworkwear.com/woodturningsmocks.htm at lunchtime yesterday and it arrived at lunchtime today complete with my name embroidered on it. What service.


----------



## paulm (9 Apr 2009)

Lovells are the biz, nothing better 8) 

Cheers, Paul


----------



## Martyn (9 Apr 2009)

lovells.......got 2 myself. 
Got one for the boy with workshop name in block and his name in script at Yandles show last weekend £28, although that might have been a show price.
They embroider at the show but they were really busy so we strolled back an hour or so later and it was ready. Excellent service and they last well too.
The smocks have velcro to cuffs and collar with pockets at the back.
Sorby, Axminster and turners retreat do different types some with elasticated cuffs but in time these become embedded with bits of shavings.


----------



## stevebuk (9 Apr 2009)

i have now ordered my smock ready for next week, lets just hope it arrives in time..


----------



## jpjoinery (15 Jul 2011)

the lovells ones look very good but do they do a short sleeve version , i have a record one but ive never worn it as im scared of getting the sleeves caught.


----------



## boysie39 (15 Jul 2011)

jpjoinery":2d6r1zn8 said:


> the lovells ones look very good but do they do a short sleeve version , i have a record one but ive never worn it as im scared of getting the sleeves caught.



Can you not TURN the sleeves up :lol: :lol:   :roll: 

REgards Boysie


----------



## rannndy (15 Jul 2011)

Jeans and t-shirt, i hate smocks and overalls. 
john


----------



## nev (15 Jul 2011)

definitely leonard nimoy , that other blokes nowhere near as good :mrgreen:


----------



## greggy (15 Jul 2011)

hiya steve, +1 for lovellwear.


----------



## stevebuk (15 Jul 2011)

talk about pulling out old posts colin, you been saving up all this time mate... 8)


----------



## jpt (15 Jul 2011)

Lovells are the best smocks on the market and no they dont do short sleeve ones, as there is very little demand for them, unless they get a bit order for the same size in the same colour.

I have a couple of long sleeve ones I use regularly and never had a problem with catching them on the work or lathe. I also have a short sleeve one which used to be long sleeve but my wife cut the sleeves down and moved the Velcro up.

john


----------



## greybeard (15 Jul 2011)

Lovells +1, or even +2, since I was so pleased with the first one etc etc

Does the job perfectly. And absolutely firstrate customer service.


----------



## woodturningpat (17 Jul 2011)

Yep Lovell wear but get it from a show as they reduce the cost of both the smock and the embroiderey. I personally have gone for the green and beige ones as they are a mixture of cotton and polyester which means they shouldn't shrink as much and will be harder wearing


----------

